# Lost backpack at Bailey



## glcasson21 (Apr 16, 2009)

Not sure where it got left, but it's a red REI pack with a tan marmot rain jacket in it...could have been at the put in or take out. Good beer reward!!

Later, 

Gavin


----------



## neilman (Apr 16, 2011)

Didnt know there was a reward involved!!!!


----------



## straightfromAVL (Jul 18, 2007)

*Trash!*

Gavin, if I find your pack I think i'm just gonna count it toward my trash haul for the Baileyfest clean up prize. Unless, of course, your beer reward can top a new WRSI helmet....

Bridger


----------



## glcasson21 (Apr 16, 2009)

I hate you guys...so maybe I just forgot where I put it...backpack has been found! Neil, seems like you owe me a 12 pack for the CC bet...we'll just call it even


----------

